# نداله البنات.. مش جديده



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*شوفوا ..*




فى احدى المدن المصرية بدون ذكر اسمها هى اسكندرية حصلت حادثة بين سيارتين ، السيارة الاولى يسوقها شاب والثانيه تسوقها فتاة .. المهم في الحادث السيارات راحت فيها ، يعني ماتبقاش منها حاجة ، لكن الحمد لله الشاب والبنت طلعوا من الحادث زي الشعرة من العجينة ...
المهم طلعوا الاثنين من السيارة وباركوا لبعض على سلامتهم من الحادث الأليم ، يعني اللي يشوف الحادث دة يقول أكيد في وفيات لا محالة ...
قعدوا يتكلمو مع بعض على جنب وقال الشاب للبنت :
ما احلى هذه الصدفة اللي جمعتنا في حادث واحد انا وانتي ....
" بداوا يتقربوا من بعض " ...
قالت البنت مع انه حادث وراحت سيارتي لكني سعيدة اني لقيتك ....
وبعدها قعدوا يضحكوا مع بعض ونسيوا الحادث وتم التعارف بينهم ...
بعد شوية قالت البنت : تصدق ان حظنا سعيد لان معايا في السيارة زجاجة وسكي :
ايه رايك نشرب ونكيف واحنا في موقع الحادث ، وننسى هم الحادث ...
قال الشاب فكرة حلوة واخذ الشاب الزجاجة وقام يشرب منها حتى بقي شوية وبتخلص ...
وبعدها قال : يلا اشربي يا حلوة ، دورك خلينا نكيف شوي ...
قالت : لو كنت غبية زيك لشربت ...
دلوقتى تيجي الشرطة وتلقاك سكران ويحطوا الغلط عليك مية في المية وتصلح سيارتى غصب عن اهلك ...​ 
:new6::new6::new6:​ 
*كن ندلا تعيش ملكا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الظالم عليه ربنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس حلوة دى مش نداله ده اسمه ذكاء منها
ثانكس marcelino​


----------



## +نشأت+ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*الندالة مبدأ*
*وقلة الأصل ع الكيف*
*منها لله المفتريه*
*أهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ*​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> الظالم عليه ربنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> بس حلوة دى مش نداله ده اسمه ذكاء منها
> 
> ثانكس marcelino​


 
*ههههههه يابنتى بلاش تحيز*​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2009)

+نشأت+ قال:


> *الندالة مبدأ*
> 
> *وقلة الأصل ع الكيف*
> *منها لله المفتريه*
> ...




*ههههه*

*احييك يابنى على ردك الشجاع*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

لية يابنى كدة
مالك ومال البنات
متسبنا فى حالنا
تجروا شكلنا وتزعلوا فى الاخر

ميرسى على النكتة الطريفة دى​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائعه جدا جدا

شكرا

هههههههه​*


----------



## marcelino (17 نوفمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لية يابنى كدة​
> مالك ومال البنات
> متسبنا فى حالنا
> تجروا شكلنا وتزعلوا فى الاخر​
> ...



*ههههه*

*هو كده اذا كان عاجبكم*

*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## سور (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*برده آدم مشى ورا كلام حوا*
*مافيش فايده*
*ميرسى على النكته الحلوة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الحكمة دى

دى حكمة اليوم كل فتاة تشيل ازازة ويسكى فى عربيتها

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس مقلتلناش اسم المدينة (الاسكندرية ) دى ايه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
جميله يا مارسلينو 
ميررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
البنات مظلومة كدة علطول ده احنا غلبنين خالص 
وانتو المفتريين


----------



## bent yasoo3 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*هههههههههه ، ذكيـه مو ندله *​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائعه جدا جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا*​
> 
> *هههههههه*​


 
*يسلم مرورك الرائع استاذنا*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *برده آدم مشى ورا كلام حوا*
> 
> *مافيش فايده*
> 
> *ميرسى على النكته الحلوة*​



*على رايك مافيش فايده فى ادم*

*ثانكي المروررر*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا على الحكمة دى​
> 
> دى حكمة اليوم كل فتاة تشيل ازازة ويسكى فى عربيتها​
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


* ههههههههه اكيد اسكندريه فى بلد تانى غير مصر يعنى*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا مارسلينو
> ميررررررسى ليك
> ...


 
*ثانكي يا غالى احلى مرور*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مشكور يا باشا


 
*ثانكس يا حبيبى مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> البنات مظلومة كدة علطول ده احنا غلبنين خالص
> وانتو المفتريين


 
*ههههههههه*

*ايوة ياختى مفتريين فى حاجه*​


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2009)

bent yasoo3 قال:


> *هههههههههه ، ذكيـه مو ندله *​


 
*ههههههههه طبعا مين هايشهدلها*​


----------



## coptic hero (14 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه تحفه يا واد يا لينو*


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه رووووووووووووووووووعة عنصرية قمة في الفن ههههه


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *ههههههههههههه تحفه يا واد يا لينو*




ههههه  نووووووورت يا جميل​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه رووووووووووووووووووعة عنصرية قمة في الفن ههههه




هههههه ايوون هو ده​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
شطورة البنت دى 
مش ندلة دى ذكية وذكائها خارق
هو اللى عبيط علشان شرب ومش سمع كلام ماما ههههههههه
ميرسى لك كتير يا مارو


----------



## مرمر . مارو (14 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لك*​


----------



## meero (14 فبراير 2010)

*انا معاك يامارو *
*هى البنات كده وهى اساس اللى انتو فيه *
*بس حرام نظلمهم هما مش كلهم يعنى *
*بنسبة 99% بس *
*فأحترز واياكككككككككك والبنات*


----------



## جارجيوس (15 فبراير 2010)

جميله يا مارسلينو

كل الشكر لك اخي الحبيب​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (15 فبراير 2010)

هى دى البنات و الا فلا 

                                   حزب البنات


----------



## *koki* (15 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى دى مش ندالة دى ذكاوة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> شطورة البنت دى
> مش ندلة دى ذكية وذكائها خارق
> هو اللى عبيط علشان شرب ومش سمع كلام ماما ههههههههه
> ميرسى لك كتير يا مارو




*ههههههه هو انتى حقوق وانا مش واخد بالى ولا حاجه :vava:*​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *شكرا لك*​




*ثانكس مرورك*
​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

meero قال:


> *انا معاك يامارو *
> *هى البنات كده وهى اساس اللى انتو فيه *
> *بس حرام نظلمهم هما مش كلهم يعنى *
> *بنسبة 99% بس *
> *فأحترز واياكككككككككك والبنات*




*هههههههه متخافش احنا جامدين اوى*​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

جارجيوس قال:


> جميله يا مارسلينو
> 
> كل الشكر لك اخي الحبيب​




*ثانكس ليك يا غالى المرور
*​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> هى دى البنات و الا فلا
> 
> حزب البنات




*هههههههه ده اعتراف صريح بالنداله ؟ :t26:*​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى دى مش ندالة دى ذكاوة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههه ايوة ايوة خليتوا النداله ذكاوه:t26:
*​


----------

